# The Most Hated Pokemon Ever: Round 1, Match 2



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 7, 2009)

Which of these Pokemon do you hate the most?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 8, 2009)

Geodude, Tentacool, Graveler and Kricketune. yeah


----------



## nothing to see here (Nov 8, 2009)

I like both Muk and Tentacool, so I didn't vote either way there.  Unlike in the first poll where I screwed up and voted for Mr. Mime by accident instead of not voting on either of them...

But, damn.  Not counting Muk vs. Tentacool, all the ones I actually _like_ (or at least like more than the other one) are getting more hate-votes.

And why is Graveler in all-caps?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 8, 2009)

Snubbull, Pichu, and Krickitune for me. I accidentally laid off my vote for Muk, though.

I don't see why Graveler and Geodude are hated so much :| Sure, Geodude are abundant in caves, as are Graveler, but that's why I appreciate them: good for training my grass or water Pokemon.

I happen to like Tentacruel (shiny ruby thingies yesss) so I wanted to vote for Muk, but... *shakes fist at mouse* And one of my favourite big Pokemon is Beedrill, so Krickitune gets my vote, even though I do rather like its cry.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 8, 2009)

Zubat.

I like Geodude and Graveler; easy to train Grass, Water and Fighting types. And why is Muk there despite being the most awesome of all poison types?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Nov 8, 2009)

At the end, I voted for weedle, Geodude, Graveler, kricetune, Tentacool, and Snubull. I decided I acctualy _like_ Muk after all, althuogh I still hate grimer.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Nov 8, 2009)

Geodude line and tentacool are too obnoxious, beedril pwns so kricketune, and why havent we seen zubat?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 9, 2009)

Zubat was added to the polls. Not sure when it's gonna pop up, but it'll appear.


----------



## Elliekat (Nov 9, 2009)

Geodude, Tentacool, Graveler and Weedle.
Geodude because they're everywhere.
Tentacool because, well, they're everywhere.
Graveler because the ALWAYS EXPLODE ON ME.
Weedle because they keep using Poison Sting JUST as I run out of Antidotes.


----------



## Hiikaru (Nov 9, 2009)

I like or dislike Pokemon based on design, not on how often they appear in x video game. Okay, getting confused fourty-two times in a row by a Zubat is pretty annoying, but it doesn't make them any less awesome.

My least favourite Pokemon: all of the fourth region Pokemon ever.

Worse one is bolded:
*Snubbull* vs Geodude
Muk vs *Tentacool*
GRAVELER vs *Pichu*
*Kricketune* vs Weedle

...in the poll, are we supposed to vote for the better one or the worse one?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 9, 2009)

Choose the one you hate more.


----------



## Deo (Nov 11, 2009)

Snubbull is nasty, very nasty.


----------

